# Missing Lens Profile



## MVPinFLA (Aug 10, 2015)

I have a Canon 7D and use an EFS 15-85 lens.  There is no profile for the lens showing in the develop module for lens correction.  I downloaded the Lens Profile Downloader, hoping that I could download it manually; but for some reason the 15-85 isn't shown available with the 7D.  Is there some other way to get the correct profile loaded into LR?  Thanks for any assistance.


----------



## MVPinFLA (Aug 10, 2015)

I was able to get an answer on the Adobe forum.  I just needed to download the profile for the 15-85 for a different Canon crop camera.  It is now working fine.


----------

